# Gaggia Classic - water not flowing, (blocked?)



## jonnyc (Aug 17, 2009)

Dear Forums,

My wife made herself and a friend 2 v. nice cups of coffee and when I came to get one shortly after, she had inadvertently left the steamer switch in the 'on' position.

Consequently when I went to make myslef a coffee, (press the pump/hot water switch) the machine did not like it and 'exploded' coffee out the sides.

Now the hot water won't flow through normally.

I have cleaned the shower cap or 'rose' part 22. I have flushed hot water through the jet as described in the operating manual in the event of an air block and that works fine. But, when trying to flush hot water through the normal area, it makes a noise but nothing happens.

I have tried dismantling the unit, and got as far as removing the 2 hex screws from the 'rose holder assembly' Part no. 22. which doesn't seem to want to budge at all.

Any help at preventing a divorce, most welcome.:


----------



## Schnorbitz (Jul 5, 2009)

Try flushing again through the steam wand, up to a pint might be needed before you get a solid, uninterrupted flow. Keep the tank full whilst doing this. Then try and see if water flows normally.

Next try to remove the shower plate ('rose holder'), use something as an extender on the allen key if needed, they should crack open eventually. Then poke an opened paper clip in to the small hole in the base of the group head/boiler. This may dislodge any scale present. Try the pump switch again. Whilst you're at it, give this area a good clean up and check the rubber gasket for wear.

I think anything else would require opening the machine and a bit more dismantling. It's straightforward but try the above before going down that path - I noted your 'divorce' comment...;-) Don't worry, I don't think anything is broken. I have found out they are pretty robust units. I wouldn't suggest descaling until you can get at least some flow out the group head, otherwise you might be leaving acidic solution in the aluminium boiler which is not a great idea.


----------



## meatman (Aug 7, 2009)

It sounds like your solenoid has blocked, you will need to split boiler and solenoid, basically service it. Shortly i will be advertising my services on internet.


----------

